# Semi Noob Vaper



## Fickie (26/1/14)

Hi All,

First, thank you for all the great info here.

I started vaping in 2009 and am really impressed with this site and all the info here. Back then the tech wasn't quite the same but I did manage to stop smoking a WHOLE 4 MONTHS LOL . Unfortunately, the vaping experience was pretty lousy in 2009 and supplies were poor, so when I relapsed I went back to analogues.

Having done some reading I think I know more or less what I want but would appreciate some recommendations. For comparison purposes I am looking for a fully loaded Toyota not a Merc (yet). These are some requirements:

-I need a reliable supplier in JHB ( I am in Florida). This is important but not essential. Many suppliers I have seen here seem to be out of stock . I guess the market in SA still hasn't really seen critical mass yet. This is a pity considering the 'benefits' of vaping vs smoke. I have contacted one or two retailers but stocks are not good.

-I would like a battery/ MOD over +1000mAH with VW. Some built in protection functions that save the battery are important.

-Cartomiser; I need decent, reliable coils in the housing with some back up coils and units maybe. Thinking something like e.g. a few CE4's (with extra coils) and a PT (as it comes in the box for now)? Leaking is not cool but back when I was giving up and my coils were toasted I would sommer swallow a few drops of e-liquid in desperation.

My thinking on the above is to start decently on a MOD and at least reliable or extra buy clearomiser thingits. Being that I spend money on cigs monthly I will spend a bit on a vaping over the next months, building on better hardware.

Since some of the retailers may just not have updated their websites I am open (asking for) to solicitation .

Looking forward to your advice.

Regards,
Fickie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/1/14)

Hi fickie

Thank you for the solicitation opportunity 

Most of our stock is on its way so depending on what you are looking for we could be able to help you during this week - we are based in Fourways so you can pop around and try out our juices and a few of the different mods once stock is here and see what suits you best?

*Edit - We will post on the forum once our stock has arrived


----------



## Derick (26/1/14)

Yep, out of stock and now China has gone into Chinese new year, so our stock will not be up very soon. But stick around and during the year things will definitely pick up


----------



## Andre (26/1/14)

Hi Fickie. A warm welcome to the forum. Yeah, many of us had a go in the pre-better tech era. Not a good experience for most.
My advice would be

*Small form factor*
Vision Spinner (VV - variable voltage) at 1300 mAh with a Kanger Mini Protank. In my opinion the latter is one of the most reliable out there and gives a good vape. And the battery unit is solid. As far as I know, only www.eciggies.co.za (based in Pretoria) have stock of those at this stage. A separate charger is required. And some extra coils. I see you require VW (variable wattage), which this will not comply with. 
Another option in a smaller form factor could be the Sigelei Mini Zmax. I see www.skybluevaping has stock. This is a more advanced unit having variable voltage as well as variable wattage. Skyblue has the kit, which comes with: 1x Sigelei mini zmax electronic mod, 1x Sigelei Protank (glass) (Can fit Kanger protank coils), 1x Sigelei Protank coil, 2x Sigelei ICR 18350 900 mAh Batteries, 1x Sigelei Battery charger, 1x Instruction Manual. 1x QC card. Advantage of this kit is also the 2 rechargeable batteries, meaning if you run out of power you just insert the second battery. I have no personal experience of this kit, but one of our members @RevnLucky7, very old in vaping terms, reckons Zmax builds very solid stuff.

*Bigger form factor*
In this forum the Innokin SVD seems to be the most popular and is a reliable electronic mod. It is telescopic so can take 3 battery sizes (18350, 18500 and 18650). The latter is the more popular for obvious reasons. With this you need an atomizer. My personal preference is the Kanger Protanks, but other prefer the Innokin iClear range. At the moment seems to me only www.eciggies.co.za have stock of the SVD and the Kanger Protanks. A charger and batteries will be required separately.
There are other options here, like the bigger Zmax, but none of these options are in stock locally at the moment.

Hope this helps. If you have any questions, ask away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Oupa (26/1/14)

Hi @Fickie and welcome!

We have the Vision Spinner, X-Fire, SVD and eVic in stock as well as the Protank2, Protank2 mini and Protank3.

Feel free to drop us a mail for further enquiries or to place your order.


----------



## Fickie (26/1/14)

Hi All,

Matthee thank you, that's exactly the type of info I was looking for.

I am keen to make a purchase so we'll have to see how the stock thing goes.

@Derrick, do you have a pic of the blue Zmax mini please? I didn't realise it was a kit 

@Oupa, I've sent you an email.

Thanks to all!
Fickie


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

Hi Fickie, @Matthee is spot on with his reply to you...

While i have not had much experience with a wide range of vaping gear i am currently using Vision Spinner VV batteries and Protanks. I have the Mega and the mini tank. Both are great and work well for me. 

I suggest you get two tanks so you can have two flavours running at the same time. Also if one has a problem you always have a backup. And three batteries. One for each tank and one spare. So when one goes flat, you connect the charged one and the flat one goes on charge. 

All the best. 

I can also vouch for the juices from Vapourmountain. You will find some great juices in @Oupa's lineup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (26/1/14)

Fickie said:


> -I need a reliable supplier in JHB ( I am in Florida).


just want to add to that, all else is said

I was not keen on ordering stuff from all over SA in the beginning, because of past experiences from SA Post office (some 10 years ago), but so far it is working perfectly. I have been ordering from all local suppliers, JHB and CPT, and everything arrived without delays and without damages. My last order was posted in CPT and I had it the following day. So, you could order from anyone who has stock without worries

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

Good point Tom

Actually ive used the post office more in the past 90 days since i started vaping than probably in the last 10 years. And also have not had any problems. I now know the people's names at my post office. Its quite cool. 

lol, i may even start posting letters ....

All because of vaping... Who would have thought....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (26/1/14)

Hey Fickie,

I can definitely support the idea of a spinner (I am currently using a VV Ego C Twist from Gizmo & Stroodle) and an SLG which has VW and VV from Skyblue. Both of these provide a compact all day carry, and I use them with protank mini 2's. Typically I carry two different flavours, because I cannot settle on an all day vape and like to hop around. The SLG from Skyblue has a mini USB and you can smoke it while plugged into your PC at work - sadly I think I got their last one.

At the end of the day I had several criteria for what I wanted out of my kit if I was to give up analogs:


It had to be practical, and portable - filling up on the go needed to be clean and quick.
I had to be able to recharge or replace batteries, as I may be on the go for periods of up to 24 hours
It had to be reliable, and I always needed a back up solution to ensure I wouldn't ever feel I was going without nicotine.

All of the other benefits are simply additional: the fun of different flavours, building coils, fiddling with kit and mixing own juices. If your current aim is to drop the analogs then the kit Matthee suggested is the way to go.

In terms of credibility from local online retailers I have had no issues whatsoever from anyone. The least pleasant customer service experience was from eciggies.co.za. They send you the stuff, and you get a tracking number, no more, no less. VapourMountain are excellent, and Mrs Oupa is very friendly and does an excellent job of dispatching juice with minimum of delay, and following up. Skyblue are head and shoulders above anyone else I have ordered from (even outside of the vaping sphere) as they send stuff fast, and the packaging and additional toys and goodies sent really add such a nice touch to the whole experience.

I can't comment on Vape King's courier experience, as they are round the corner from me, and I have just popped in to get whatever I have needed. I can say that they are friendly and have very good product knowledge and range. They are flexible in terms of staying open at odd hours and on weekends. Perhaps the best about them is that they have setups you can try all their flavours on, and the vaping lounge is a very relaxed environment.

Of all the retailers on here, provided you can wait the 2 (sometimes 3 days) for the product to arrive, there are really no reliability issues. Also, to be fair to all the resellers, they all had good stock levels at beginning of December, but I think there was a bigger sales push than any had expected.

Finally, I would'nt focus on VW too much at this point. Within a few days of using a VV device you will learn the flavour of burnt juice, and how far you can push a given coil and juice combo before it is unpleasant. Although I do use VW if it is available, I don't feel that VV is any kind of disadvantage

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Fickie (26/1/14)

Thanks guys. Again your posts are really putting things into perspective from the retailers and the products they have. And each post makes me feel less confused. I like gadgets so buttons and LCD MOD's look  but I think that huge Joyetech evic with computer interface is bordering on straight up nerdy! LOL! All I need is a Samsung Note 3 with Gear and one of those and either I'll be James Bond cool or Irkel!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

Fantastic response devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Fantastic response devdev



Thanks Silver  

I'd like to thank the academy, all those who believed in me, and my parents...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zegee (26/1/14)

If you not necessarily wanting new u can check classified section as well

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fickie (27/1/14)

Would you guys know if this is the genuine product being advertised? My brother is quite interested in it.
http://vapes.co.za/electronic-cigarettes/69-evod-1100mah-starter-kit.html 
Seems to well priced compared to others and with a larger batter?! I noticed it doesn't come in the Evod box.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/14)

looks like the Ego Evod to me, nothing wrong with it though


----------



## Andre (27/1/14)

Fickie said:


> Would you guys know if this is the genuine product being advertised? My brother is quite interested in it.
> http://vapes.co.za/electronic-cigarettes/69-evod-1100mah-starter-kit.html
> Seems to well priced compared to others and with a larger batter?! I noticed it doesn't come in the Evod box.


Vapes.co.za has registered as a reseller on this forum. You can ask them directly by posting a thread on their subforum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vapes-co-za/


----------



## SVS1000 (27/1/14)

If you not shy on spending money I would suggest the iTaste VTR. It has VV/VW with a display. It also comes standard with an iClear 30S which is an awesome tank with dual coils.
Just keep in mind that you also need to buy at least two 18650 batteries and a charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (8/2/14)

Hi Guys,

I settled on a 2nd hand SVD with protank 2. I'm very happy. I have some banana flavoured juice and I never thought it would be this excellent. Since then analogues just taste blegh! For now I'm at least set for a while. I cant say that I stopped analogues completely, I just had a half. But over the first few days I went from 20 to 4 to 3 to 1 (well half).

I wasn't looking to give up totally but I'm letting things take their own course which seems to be heading for a complete drop . Woohoo!

Cheers,
Fickie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (8/2/14)

Fickie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I settled on a 2nd hand SVD with protank 2. I'm very happy. I have some banana flavoured juice and I never thought it would be this excellent. Since then analogues just taste blegh! For now I'm at least set for a while. I cant say that I stopped analogues completely, I just had a half. But over the first few days I went from 20 to 4 to 3 to 1 (well half).
> 
> ...


Excellent, well done, sir. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Fickie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I settled on a 2nd hand SVD with protank 2. I'm very happy. I have some banana flavoured juice and I never thought it would be this excellent. Since then analogues just taste blegh! For now I'm at least set for a while. I cant say that I stopped analogues completely, I just had a half. But over the first few days I went from 20 to 4 to 3 to 1 (well half).
> 
> ...




@Fickie, that is excellent!!! 

Take it at your own pace. Let the vaping win you over - no need to force it.

Even if you smoke 1 real cig a day for the next month - imagine how much better that is than smoking 20.
Good for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (8/2/14)

Fickie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I settled on a 2nd hand SVD with protank 2. I'm very happy. I have some banana flavoured juice and I never thought it would be this excellent. Since then analogues just taste blegh! For now I'm at least set for a while. I cant say that I stopped analogues completely, I just had a half. But over the first few days I went from 20 to 4 to 3 to 1 (well half).
> 
> ...


good going! I weened myself off stinkies too, from 25 to 0 in 2 weeks. Once I realized how satifying vaping was it was easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

